# bulk/cut copper for sale?



## daeldred (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Guys,

 I know that there has been a lot of talk about copper shot for tumbling, but I am looking for a SOURCE for cut copper. I would even settle for bulk 12 gauge wire if the price is right. I can't find a source in my area. All of the scrap yards in my area don't sell to the public they only buy and electrical supply stores are very expensive. They want $110 for 500' of 12 gauge solid copper wire. That is only 10 lbs! I need at least 20 lbs for my needs. I know the jardoctor sells cut copper, but I was hoping to get it less than $8.50/lb. + Shipping.  I am currently using glass beads and they just take too long. They work fine, but I hate waiting so long.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 22, 2009)

When you say cut copper, how does it need to be cut up?  I could get you 20 pounds of copper at that price from my neighbor who is a master plumber, but I don't know if you need it in small pieces when you purchase it.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 22, 2009)

I just looked on the Jar Doctor web site.  That is very small.  I don't know if he would have that gauge wire - he would probably mostly have pipe.  He just happens to be here right now because my hot water heater sprung a huge leak and I am bored and on the computer while he installs a new one for me!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 22, 2009)

ya, glass beads are definately slow.
 Try to catch jar doctor (wayne) at a local bottle show and you can at least save shipping.


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 22, 2009)

ill have copper available at bottle shows in the upcoming year for 6.50 a lbs once I get my own supply over 200 LBs again

 Digger Ry


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 22, 2009)

im an electrician by trade and i would think you could get more than ten pounds from 500 feet of 12-2 with ground cause a roll is 1000 feet and weighs 86 pounds...thats counting the spool that dont amount to much....ive been thinking about doing cut copper for resale but i think shipping is the problem


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 22, 2009)

The USPS flat rate boxes would be the way to go.. same price up to 70 lbs, I believe..[8|]


----------



## daeldred (Dec 22, 2009)

Ry,

 Your always a big help on the tumbling/cleaning questions. Are you going to be at the Jackson, MS show by chance? Other than that it would have to be St. Louis. Only one thing though, the shows are all on Saturdays; we dig on Saturdays. LOL


----------



## daeldred (Dec 22, 2009)

Deacon, 

 As far as the weight goes, I don't know how much it weighs from personal experience. It is just what I have researched. This website gives conversion lbs/length for different gauges of copper. Maybe it's way off the mark.

 None-the-less I still don't have a source for copper. Any ideas guys?


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 22, 2009)

Lobe, thats where I get a lot of my copper 

 David, I only go to 2 shows a year Baltimore and Shupps 

 Digger Ry


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, I'm very new at tumbling, but think glass beads are the greatest.  Used copper for about a month before getting the beads from Ry (please send more when you get a chance!). The copper is a noisy, heavy, expensive, staining mess.  The only problem so far is cutting hard glass, so I'll be trying 220 SC as soon as it arrives.  With the money saved with beads you can buy more canisters, or even a back or side kit!  My three canister frame is happily rolling along with 6 canisters on it.  

 Ain't she a beauty!


 Barbara


----------



## daeldred (Dec 23, 2009)

The beads work pretty good. They are clean and relatively cheap, but I would like not to have to wait 6-7 days to finish a bottle! How long do you tumble, say, an aqua blob soda? They tend to be pretty hard as far as glass goes right? I want great results from my tumbling media. Thanks.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 23, 2009)

usually it takes 3 days in the tumbler for me.  I use copper if I use my new stuff to cut I have to polish for 24 hours.  depending on the glass type and bottle but no more than 4 days
 A sick aqua blob with 1200 grit is clean as a whisper in 3 days


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 23, 2009)

$6.50 a lb. sounds pretty good to me Ry. I'll look you up at Shupps next year. 

 this early freeze is putting crimp in our digging. how's the ground up your way privvy??? I'll be up your way New Years Eve...........

 i've been having some problems with amber glass in the tumbler. the results seem very inconsistent. almost seems like the glass has " soft " spots in it at times.


 take care all. have a safe, very merry Christmas.

 jim


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 23, 2009)

Tumbling with copper was done for such a short period that time comparisions aren't really possible. For say, a teal blue Rumsford with just a bit of haze,  each of these steps were done for 3 days: 1) 1000 SC interior only,  2) 1200 SC outside, leaving the 1000 inside,  3)  Al polish in and out, then finally  4) polish inside only.   That's twelve days, but only 6 days in a canister with stopples, the other 6 days it's wrapped with towels in an old PVC irrigation pipe holding several other bottles.  With glass beads being so easy to transfer back and forth as a slurry in water the bottles are taken out and checked every few days. 

 I can understand you wanting something faster.....



 They're not perfect, but not bad either!


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 23, 2009)

Barb I must say that for as green behind the gills as you are in the new art of tumbling you are doing a KILLER job!

 Digger ry


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow...thanks Ry.
 I'm having lots of fun too!


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree very nice job Barbara ! This coming year i hope to set up a tumbler too ,i hope my results are half as good as yours !


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 24, 2009)

I think I recall seeing cut copper for sale at my local hardware store.  I'll check into it.  It might be fun to get some and see what it does for some slightly hazy bottles that only need a little work.  I don't have a tumbler, but I do have a lot of elbow grease []


----------

